# Help socializing my 2 year old Maltese?



## AbbieWithAn_ie (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a 2 year old Maltese named Pearl, and she is in desperate need of socialization. 
She absolutely loves her family—and she feels safe around us, but as soon as we take her out into public with anyone that she hasn't seen before, she flips out. 
She barks and growls at everyone, tries to bite strangers if they attempt to pet her, and quite frankly, she seems terrified of the outside world. 

We bought her when she was just a puppy, and ever since then, we've never really taken her out a lot to socialize with new people and animals, which I fear has ruined her. 
I believe her aggression is because she's just scared, but once she meets a new person and gets used to them, (depending on who the person is) she'll usually end up being their best friend. 
Pearl is such a sweet little dog to me and my family, but she is so nasty to everyone else, that I'm ashamed to take her out in public, where I know that all she'll do is bark and snarl at people. 

**Edited to add: Our family also has a Bichon Frise/Maltese mix that she loves and gets along with him very well. She isn't really phased by other dogs, so that's not really an issue; she just absolutely hates people.

So I guess my question is: Is this irreversible? How do I socialize Pearl so she can be like a normal dog around people? 

Help me please! We both need it. 

Thanks in advance! 

-Abbie (& Pearl)


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia is 2 1/2 years old and she didn't have much socialization as far as we can tell. We've had her about two months now and she is great with us...very bonded....but whenever anyone else comes to the house she goes nuts. Outside, she isn't really too bad...she will let people come up to her on her terms. If they are quiet around her she will allow herself to be petted, but she is wary. In the house, though, she wants nothing to do with them. I have a friend that she just goes nuts when she comes over and yet I have another friend that she let pet her in the house the other day, so I guess it depends.*

*My one friend that she doesn't like is a big girl with a very big voice and I think she is scared of her, whereas, the other friend is a very quiet person. *

*Sometimes, if you have whoever wants to make friends with her just totally ignore her until she makes the first move it helps. Don't force her to do something she doesn't want to do or she will probably snap at someone.*


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, some dogs are just wired up this way. I have a boy that was actually well socialized and he still did this. It is actually called fear reactivity. What you need is a good dog trainer (not PetCo or Pet Smart). Look for someone with the CCPDT or APDT credentials. And then question them if they have had experience with fear reaction in toy breeds. If you want to read a good book that will really help you to understand this situation try this:

Scaredy Dog! Understanding and Rehabilitating Your Reactive Dog: Ali Brown: 9780976641407: Amazon.com: Books

But training is the key to getting a handle on this.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just saw this on FB via Whole Dog Journal:

Teaching an Agressive Dog How to Be Social Around Other Dogs - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2013)

*Try treats and positive mindset*

Try having a bag of treats with you and venture out. Soon as you feel the slightest onset of the behaviour redirect her with a sniff of the treats and face the opposition, then treat her immediately. Get closer, and treat again, and again till she associates new people with nice treats. Then try staying near the person for a good few minutes treating her every so often while you talk to the strangers and try and stand tall and positive, not apilogetic if she feels you are confident and not anxious it may rub off on your dog. I read they are great readers of your own anxiety. If you feel anxious because you anticipate her behaviour you have lost the battle before it starts! Change your mindset and just maybe it will rub off on her. I am no way an expert but it may be worth a try... 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> Well, some dogs are just wired up this way. I have a boy that was actually well socialized and he still did this. It is actually called fear reactivity. What you need is a good dog trainer (not PetCo or Pet Smart). Look for someone with the CCPDT or APDT credentials. And then question them if they have had experience with fear reaction in toy breeds. If you want to read a good book that will really help you to understand this situation try this:
> 
> Scaredy Dog! Understanding and Rehabilitating Your Reactive Dog: Ali Brown: 9780976641407: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> But training is the key to getting a handle on this.


That's a great book, I'd also recommend:
The Cautious Canine
and 
On Talking Terms with Dogs

Like Pam said, a good trainer will really be able to help you help your girl. My Alvar is dog reactive on leash and I've read everything i can get my hands on to help understand the problem, but what helped the most was finding a trainer to work with us.


----------

